# drmuscle dnp



## beach boi (Sep 25, 2009)

Has anyone on here had any drmuscle DNP and has an opinion on it? As d-hacks is quiet at the mo and the resellers i know are all out of his dnp im thinking of giving these a whirl but would like people opinion on them

Cheers


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

beach boi said:


> Has anyone on here had any drmuscle DNP and has an opinion on it? As d-hacks is quiet at the mo and the resellers i know are all out of his dnp im thinking of giving these a whirl but would like people opinion on them
> 
> Cheers


Their gtg mate, used them a few times 250's are best


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

beach boi said:


> Has anyone on here had any drmuscle DNP and has an opinion on it? As d-hacks is quiet at the mo and the resellers i know are all out of his dnp im thinking of giving these a whirl but would like people opinion on them
> 
> Cheers


never gotten a hold of anything else but i've bought around 5-6 packs of their 40 caps @ 250mg, pretty potent stuff


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Well now I know which source you're on about haha, I've come across them myself. Read good things but never used them.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

hmm if its the same that Im thinking of I have been using them, they have the 125mg and 250mg correct?

I used the 125mg since im newbie to DNP and chicken on top of that, but it worked really good and I had minimal side effects but dropped fat like nothing ive experienced before.

Cannot compare to any other brands unfortunatly.

Ill start a second run with them next week, and this time around my testicalls are a bit larger than my first run so I will do 250/125mg altering every other day.

edit: Its the same brand im using yes, they are in capsules, and the source told me they are mixxed with caffeine to balance out.


----------



## beach boi (Sep 25, 2009)

cheers for the reply guy, will go ahead with the purchase! will probably just run 125mg for a longer period of time as i still want to be able to bang out a bit of cardio aswellwhats people opinions on taking t5 with DNP? any need?


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

beach boi said:


> cheers for the reply guy, will go ahead with the purchase! will probably just run 125mg for a longer period of time as i still want to be able to bang out a bit of cardio aswellwhats people opinions on taking t5 with DNP? any need?


I ran EC as PWO from time to time, and coffe from time to time, but except that I didnt use any stimulants as a "routine" or T3.

Worked really good tbh I think 125mg is perfect dose for you if you plan to run longer + cardio.

Just get mentally prepaired too look bad while on cycle and the scale might not change to much but dont get upset, it WILL drop after cycle. (I dropped 3kg after cycle and the looks were totally different) <- if ure prepaired for this than its good for u


----------



## beach boi (Sep 25, 2009)

cheers for the reply tiny! yeah im ready to go now! itching to get started


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

beach boi said:


> cheers for the reply tiny! yeah im ready to go now! itching to get started


I totally understand the feeling 

Read through echos and diggys post I think they cover most stuff or msg them if you have any questions regarding additional supplements or something.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

beach boi said:


> cheers for the reply guy, will go ahead with the purchase! will probably just run 125mg for a longer period of time as i still want to be able to bang out a bit of cardio aswellwhats people opinions on taking t5 with DNP? any need?


I've done it @ 250mg for 3 weeks without no T3, and doing the 5x5 training method.

After a week I started taking Ultra Burn for a boost in the gym, lost 4kg and also increase in strength.

Just watch out for the carb cravings!


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

They've run out! And the other place has. No dnp left.


----------



## beach boi (Sep 25, 2009)

got mine off a friend who'd kept some from a month or so ago!! 

seems like everywhere is out of it at the moment


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Great communication, super packed and fast too. Ordered 125mg caps from the website, will definitely order from them again.


----------



## bugatti (Jan 11, 2014)

i Read good things and i used them.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Stian said:


> Great communication, super packed and fast too. Ordered 125mg caps from the website, will definitely order from them again.


It was really sick, I ordered thursday evening, sent on friday, arrived on monday. And do you know what the funny thing about it is?

I dont even live in UK.

This has happend once in the past I guess I had good timing + really fast shipping


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

They're good to go.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

gtg


----------



## rexamus (Jun 16, 2013)

Their stuff is good, dropped 11kg off me in 4 weeks


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Usually go with Dhacks but doesn't seem to be any around so ordered this last week and have to say it's doing the job , taking 250 daily , would say it's slightly less potent than hacks but not by much ...


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Could be that dhacks is powder if what ive read is correct, and drms DNP is crystal dnp?

I made my second order with him fast as hell like always


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Just finished another 40 pack of 250s that I purchased when the restocked, great quality stuff


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Is he a real doctor tho?


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

rakim said:


> Is he a real doctor tho?


hell no :lol:

im about to start a cycle with his stuff too. so far i can say he is really professionell. contact and transaction really smooth.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I got some the other day via a chemist friend of mine. Weight is falling off. Does 300mg tablets which is a good dosage. Expensive but worth every penny as I know exactly what is going in then., I have only used BRLs which did vary a lot. I found with them 200mg was not enough and 400 was sometimes was hard going. Effective though!


----------



## revop0001 (Oct 25, 2011)

are Dr.muscle DNP caps underdosed? alot of people are saying they're severely underdosed on other sites but nobody here seems to be complaining?


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

revop0001 said:


> are Dr.muscle DNP caps underdosed? alot of people are saying they're severely underdosed on other sites but nobody here seems to be complaining?


I've used these , Klona and Dhacks , they've all done the job Dhacks the strongest , I would say these are 80% compaired to them .


----------



## revop0001 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeffers1966 said:


> I've used these , Klona and Dhacks , they've all done the job Dhacks the strongest , I would say these are 80% compaired to them .


Cheers for the reply, I'm certain that DH's DNP is overdosed anyway so maybe these are correctly dosed for once? Going to try 500mg of Dr. Muscle DNP and I'm guessing it will be about the equivalent of 375mg of D Hacks


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

revop0001 said:


> Cheers for the reply, I'm certain that DH's DNP is overdosed anyway so maybe these are correctly dosed for once? Going to try 500mg of Dr. Muscle DNP and I'm guessing it will be about the equivalent of 375mg of D Hacks


If you've got the 250's I would still start off with 250 for 5 days and wait for it to be fully in your system until you start moving up to 500 to be safe , I'm in my second week and I'm taking 250 approx every 14 hours ,,, working as it should


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

today i poppd first cap of 250mg of drm. ill try to give feedback


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

i can definitley feel something is going on with my body since first first cap, day3 now on drm 250mg dnp, getting here and there some "heat waves" but its managable, ill probably stay on 250mg for 3 weeks, i feel allright on that dosage, no sleeping issues at all. and i must have lost quite some fat because veins are popping out even more and im leaning out alot, weight is still the same, but thats because of water retention.

btw now i understand why dnp make u hold alot of water, its basically not really caused by the dnp itself, its more because you are constantly dehyrdrated from it and your body will try to hold as much water as possible. i think u cannot stay hydrated all day long when u have to work or u are at school, because to stay hydrated on dnp you really need to drink **** lots, when u are on work u cant go take a **** every 20min or so u know.. but its allright just stick to your diet find your dnp dosage, do your thing and reap the rewards!

and dont get this "oh dnp does burn so much cals so i can binge" in your head... please stay disciplined!


----------



## revop0001 (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you actually sweat though or is just a heat feeling? If you don't I may drop down my dose as I'm running 500mg and sweating pretty bad, but it shows it's real I guess. I'm holding a good a fair amount of water too. Also I took a cap on an empty stomach yesterday - big regret I threw up this awful black sick :s



night06 said:


> i can definitley feel something is going on with my body since first first cap, day3 now on drm 250mg dnp, getting here and there some "heat waves" but its managable, ill probably stay on 250mg for 3 weeks, i feel allright on that dosage, no sleeping issues at all. and i must have lost quite some fat because veins are popping out even more and im leaning out alot, weight is still the same, but thats because of water retention.
> 
> btw now i understand why dnp make u hold alot of water, its basically not really caused by the dnp itself, its more because you are constantly dehyrdrated from it and your body will try to hold as much water as possible. i think u cannot stay hydrated all day long when u have to work or u are at school, because to stay hydrated on dnp you really need to drink **** lots, when u are on work u cant go take a **** every 20min or so u know.. but its allright just stick to your diet find your dnp dosage, do your thing and reap the rewards!
> 
> and dont get this "oh dnp does burn so much cals so i can binge" in your head... please stay disciplined!


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

revop0001 said:


> Do you actually sweat though or is just a heat feeling? If you don't I may drop down my dose as I'm running 500mg and sweating pretty bad, but it shows it's real I guess. I'm holding a good a fair amount of water too. Also I took a cap on an empty stomach yesterday - big regret I threw up this awful black sick :s


ate some carbs today and was sweating **** lots on 250mg.. when i was low carb it felt allright had here and there some "heat waves" + bit of sweating but was ok.

i think 250mg is allright. no crazy sides at all - its managable.

everyone is different, id rather stay disciplined with my diet and having lower dosage of dnp with low / no sides.. reap the rewards steady and slow.

dnp is really great and i think its by far the best stuff to help cutting


----------

